# Temp Controller



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

In my 100gal discus tank I am currently running two 300w inline heater. I am considering adding a external temp controller to the tank to guard against the heater failing on. Does anybody have a recommendations on a good controller?

As a backup to the temp controller failing off, I did add a small 150w glass heater set a couple degrees below the regular tank temp... hopefully that will buy me enough time to realize the "main" heaters aren't running. The tank is run fairly warm but kept in a cool basement.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I am super happy with the Digital Aquatics controller that I picked up from JL Aquatics.
Not only will it keep your temp rock steady, you can also use it to control your lights etc.
It has a 4 outlet power bar with it that can be controlled.
Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I second the controller that Davej pointed to. I have the DA controller, and like it a lot. But if you don't need the extra functionality, the Ranco from Jehmco is commercial grade and is a bit more accurate in my experience. It's also a bit cheaper, but is larger. Here's a pic of it in my stand.

That's an FX5 on the left and an XP3 to the right so you can see how big it is. I just plugged a 3 outlet plug into the side and run both my 300 w Ebo Jagers off it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the same Jehmco kit with a couple of 500w titanium heaters and I'm extremely happy with it. Rock stable temperature control and I have tested it several times with a few different thermometers. Not terribly expensive either.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have the Digital Aquatics controller and it is awesome. So much control for a pretty small price.


----------

